# 2013.07.25 Video: Founder Fun



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Decided to try to catch some founder without the a spear the other day. Turned out to be a lot of fun.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like fun! That one had your number for a while, but you eventually caught up with him.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

You can even understand cuss words underwater! Incredible!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

*sweet reef*

How deep was that? Great Vis and huge reef. Find any bugs on that?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

BuckWild said:


> How deep was that? Great Vis and huge reef. Find any bugs on that?


120' deep. Only found bugs with eggs on that spot.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

cool video. That's what you call select harvesting!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was interesting to watch with no bubble sounds!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I think that last flounder was someone's pet he didn't want to move


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It has always amazed me how they think their camouflage makes them invisible. I say that because when I'm looking for them, they stick out like a flounder in a sand box. However, I can't count the times I've been on the chase (snapper, grouper) and about crap myself because the flounder I wasn't looking for pops up out of the sand inches from my face. Or even better, I'm cramming my right hand in a hole to grab a bug and I put my left hand on a flounder that hauls tail. 

Great video. Stephen was wondering how nettable lions are. I can gladly tell him it's easy as dropping a spear gun.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> ...I'm cramming my right hand in a hole to grab a bug and I put my left hand on a flounder that hauls tail.


Yeah, that happened to me several times that day. Always scares the @&%$ out of me!



SaltAddict said:


> ...Stephen was wondering how nettable lions are. I can gladly tell him it's easy as dropping a spear gun.


lol - Almost that easy.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Flounder*

What reef was that, if you can say?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> What reef was that, if you can say?


Timber Holes.


----------

